# verbranntes, verkohltes Holz



## HAL (7. Mai 2003)

Ich brauche verkohltes holz. das hab ich nicht im internet gefunden (photo) daher würde ich gerne versuchen, es mit photoshop zu malen. ich habe schon eine holztextur, dien ich erbrannt aussehen lassen will.mit sättigung auf null, kontrast erhöhen und tonwertkorrektur bekommt man schon was hin, was an verkohltes holz entfernt erinnert.
mein problem ist jetzt vor allem der übergang holz/kohle. ich kann mir nichtmla vorstellen, wie das in echt aussieht. hat jemand anregungen oder gleich komplette texturen?


----------



## Hercules (7. Mai 2003)

Wenn das holz verbrennt, entstehen bei nadelhölzern so risse gegen die maserun. das sieht dann so aus, als ob ganz viele vierckige klötzchen dran wären

Es findet also eine reaktion statt, wo sich das holz nahezu ganz verändert. Daraus lässt sich schlißen, dass du wohl sowas fotografieren musst...


----------



## HAL (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hercules _
> *Wenn das holz verbrennt, entstehen bei nadelhölzern so risse gegen die maserun. das sieht dann so aus, als ob ganz viele vierckige klötzchen dran wären *


daran habe ich auch die ganze zeit gedacht (wozu hat man den holzofen? zum photoshop-malen!) aber wie realisiert man das in photoshop, wenn man es selber malen will? sissyphus-kleinarbeit (pixel für pixel)?


----------



## Hercules (7. Mai 2003)

würd ich mir die mühe zwar net machen, aber is ne möglichkeit...
oder mal 'n paar stunden für filter-forschung nehmen, und dann überlegen wie man das am bessten realisiert...


----------



## HAL (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hercules _
> *würd ich mir die mühe zwar net machen, aber is ne möglichkeit...
> oder mal 'n paar stunden für filter-forschung nehmen, und dann überlegen wie man das am bessten realisiert... *


ok, so werd ichs machen...ist wohl das beste, und man lernt noch allerhand dabei


----------

